

Power tools for Satellite Imagery - smit1678
http://www.developmentseed.org/blog/2014/08/29/landsat-util/

======
616c
As a guy who was way into OpenStreetMap 3 or 4 years ago, the amount of data
and tools flying around now, in relation to back then, is breath-taking.

Long live open data.

